# UFTA trial this morning



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

38 pups ran - PIKE finished 5th - Very proud of him - first run 3 birds 2 hand - 2nd run 85deg - 3 birds but PIKE was hot and stopped 5-10ft from me and laid down in what ever shade he could find - LOL - thats my boy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well done to dog and handler. A Hungarian Pointer of the first order PIKE is.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dirty trucks - tired PUPs & lonely wiVes - must V fall !!!!! - had the same field judge on our second run - he asked after the first bird & PIKE lies down - what is that - I said 85deg - no wind - pup must V ! smarter than me - 2nd the same - on the third he did LOL -


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V-J thank you - UFTA is as close 2 hunting wild birds that VVe have found 2 date - the scoring is objective & not subjective - the point - the flush - the shot - bird 2 hand - is how U score - just like in the real life - put the bird in the bag - good eating that night LOL


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, doing that well is definitely note-worthy. Congrats! 


The one thing I didn't like with the UFTA is the timed aspect. Just not for me. But if you and Pike like it, then that's awesome! 
Especially to work in that heat. That is tough.


----------

